# LED Strip lights below factory turn signals. Anybody know where?



## mmccarthy7220 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey there, Any body know where to get the LED strip lights to go in under the factory turns? I saw one guy who offered them on his TTrs blog but they wanted $600 dollars for them! And they were serving double duty as turns as well which didn't look to work real smoothly. I'm thinking two little strip lights shouldn't cost that much especially if you install them yourself. What have you guys done out there?
Thanks!


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

Funny you mention this, If you can wait ~2 weeks I'm putting together a led DRL + led blinker "kit" that Is just plug and play. 

Will be priced at around $120 for the DRL/blinker strips with all needed tools/resistors etc. for installation. Or for around $150 you'll get the DRLs and a set of clear corner reflector lenses.

Actually made my first set of clear corners yesterday... Waiting on some resistors and everything will be ready to go :thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

VelveTTrevolvr said:


> Funny you mention this, If you can wait ~2 weeks I'm putting together a led DRL + led blinker "kit" that Is just plug and play.
> 
> Will be priced at around $120 for the DRL/blinker strips with all needed tools/resistors etc. for installation. Or for around $150 you'll get the DRLs and a set of clear corner reflector lenses.
> 
> Actually made my first set of clear corners yesterday... Waiting on some resistors and everything will be ready to go :thumbup:


pictures!!!


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> pictures!!!


Yeah, this sounds really interesting!


----------



## jgar (Feb 11, 2009)

Please keep us posted. Defintately interested.


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

I am in for a set with the clear corners, keep us posted


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

Not quite ready to put all this out there yet, but once I get the correct resistors in I'll post a teaser Picture 

It's all coming along nicely though!


----------



## mmccarthy7220 (Feb 23, 2006)

Count me in thanks. PM me when they're ready.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Im also very interested in this! :thumbup:

I want these..but dont want to pay $800-900 for them...


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

Interested when available.


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

audiguy01 said:


> Interested when available.


Same!:beer:


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

same here pm me when avail. and those $800 ones are sick as hell where are those from???


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

bvgoosedd said:


> same here pm me when avail. and those $800 ones are sick as hell where are those from???


Pogea


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

interested as well...


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

Pogea Racing makes an amazing product. My DRL's will not be that nice (at least for version 1). I have looked into getting a custom PCB but it would just cost too much, hence the hefty price tag on Pogea Racing's product. As for now I will be using flexible LED strips with Amber 3258 SMD LED's and White 5050 SMD LED's attached to curved aluminum flat stock (more or less). Also, the White DRL's will not dim to 50% brightness when the turn signal comes on. Don't worry, I'll post a thread when they are ready with pictures, installation instructions and how/where to buy. I'm sorry *mmccarthy7220* for jacking your thread :facepalm: but to help answer your first question..



mmccarthy7220 said:


> Hey there, Any body know where to get the LED strip lights to go in under the factory turns? I saw one guy who offered them on his TTrs blog but they wanted $600 dollars for them! And they were serving double duty as turns as well which didn't look to work real smoothly. I'm thinking two little strip lights shouldn't cost that much especially if you install them yourself. What have you guys done out there?
> Thanks!


Most off all the DRL's that have been made for our cars have been one off kits made by forum members.. you can obtain led strips and make your own DRL's from places like ledlightsworld.com.

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Pics installed or it doesn't exist


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

idwurks said:


> Pics installed or it doesn't exist


lol










https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_-q97sqksvoU/S1XN9Tf4XpI/AAAAAAAACFY/MmBz-DtST5M/s720/IMG_0642.jpg





























get urs on and show it:thumbup:

i can help out by spreading the words on ur kit if u want


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

So down


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Where did you get those beauties, ModsTTand?? :thumbup:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Tempes_TT said:


> Where did you get those beauties, ModsTTand?? :thumbup:


Glad u liked then Tempes , they were done by WAS in UK , i believe he mentioned he's involved in JAG and Landrover interior designing , it's not cheap but as i always said u only pick two : quality&price and never go with "cheap" if u want the joy to last

U can check it out, i'm sure u'll like that vid too:

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/drl/drl.htm

[video]http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/drl/wasdrl1.wmv[/video]



















still thinking about my tail light mod but i think i'll go easy on cosmatics and focus on the engine bay for now , this car neeeeeeeeeeeeds to Revv it up









still top mount/bottom mount/ twin scroll......more researching and more brain storming but one thing is clear : get that kit on and show it to us dude we need to see something ....:beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

X2 on ledlightsworld. I think I spent 30$ total on mine. I suggest you cover them in some dark tint so you can't see the strip itself when it's off.









They aren't as bright as I would like them because there's a coat of limo tint on them. But I plan on putting holes in the tint so I get the full effect of the brightness. I originally put the tint over top because I didn't like the fact that I could see the light strips.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Even if they are making custom circuit boards $800 is crazy. LED's are so cheap now and its not that expensive to have circuit boards made. 

This thread is interesting though. I'm curious to see what you guys have going since I've been thinking about this ever since I bought my TT. I want to do something a little different since LED's are getting played out with just about every new car coming with them. 3 years ago when I did them on my Corrado only the A6 had them. 

To the OP checkout http://www.superbrightleds.com/


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

I did the two strip thing. One of white LEDs the other of amber LEDs. Hooked it up to all the factory wiring so it's all still l contained in the headlights. Amber acts as the turns and the white as drls. I think I maybe spent 25 dollars on it not counting the clear corners. It's easy to do if you just put in a little time and effort. But i am curious to see what your kit will look like.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

dogger said:


> Even if they are making custom circuit boards $800 is crazy. LED's are so cheap now and its not that expensive to have circuit boards made.
> 
> This thread is interesting though. I'm curious to see what you guys have going since I've been thinking about this ever since I bought my TT. I want to do something a little different since LED's are getting played out with just about every new car coming with them. 3 years ago when I did them on my Corrado only the A6 had them.
> 
> To the OP checkout http://www.superbrightleds.com/


Ur absolutely right about the high cost but i got those 4 years ago and i was fascinated by the Focus lexo led lens :facepalm: yet i'm very interested in the OP DRL/LED kit as it's cheaper "cost-wise" with same features discarding the focus lens feature , 

PICTURES :laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Can we talk about this project a little? Can you IM me?



ModsTTand said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

VelveTTrevolvr said:


> Funny you mention this, If you can wait ~2 weeks I'm putting together a led DRL + led blinker "kit" that Is just plug and play.
> 
> Will be priced at around $120 for the DRL/blinker strips with all needed tools/resistors etc. for installation. Or for around $150 you'll get the DRLs and a set of clear corner reflector lenses.
> 
> Actually made my first set of clear corners yesterday... Waiting on some resistors and everything will be ready to go :thumbup:



IM IN!

thread subscribed


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just dont get banned for advertising. keep it on the DL


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm in!opcorn:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

idwurks said:


> Can we talk about this project a little? Can you IM me?


 PM'd


----------



## my2001tt (Dec 15, 2011)

*led lights*

can you pls send me some info on the lights like to buy the kit 
thanks


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

my2001tt said:


> can you pls send me some info on the lights like to buy the kit
> thanks


here u go http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/drl/drl.htm
good luck with purchase and post 'em pictures


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I need to keep this top of mind so I can save up for them


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

idwurks said:


> I need to keep this top of mind so I can save up for them


On such OEM+ish car like urs , you tell me ....keep loving that TT


----------



## TeckniX (Jan 4, 2012)

I want something similar with smaller led and halos


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

What ever happened to this project?

I'd definitely be down for this at the right price...:thumbup:


----------



## Dmurolo (Feb 12, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> X2 on ledlightsworld. I think I spent 30$ total on mine. I suggest you cover them in some dark tint so you can't see the strip itself when it's off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of LED is that one?


----------



## Shawninho (Nov 16, 2011)

Got mine from http://audittdrls.info/


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

does anyone do a send away service type thing? i have headlights i really wanna do this to but dont have the time or room here. if i could send them somewhere, have them refinished and fitted with the DRLS id be very happy


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Shawninho said:


> Got mine from http://audittdrls.info/


The LEDs are too small ;(


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Mantvis said:


> The LEDs are too small ;(


Lol, how do you figure? All you see is light..


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

warranty225cpe said:


> Lol, how do you figure? All you see is light..


You can see the lighting artifact from the lens below the bumper. That's how big they are. I think they LEDs are fine, but the LENSES are small.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Haha, I didn't even see those!!! Lol


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

idwurks said:


> You can see the lighting artifact from the lens below the bumper. That's how big they are. I think they LEDs are fine, but the LENSES are small.


Then don't buy them??


----------



## Shawninho (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll try to grab a picture where there is more daylight so you can better see the individual LEDs. Yes, there is a trail of lights in that photo but trust me that is much smaller than how they appear. 

Guess it depends what you are going for. I've personally found that the larger LEDs, fewer actual lights, with larger gaps in between look a bit cheesey and like they were purchased at autozone. This strip seems to fill out the profile of the lens perfectly. Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Then don't buy them??


Sorry - not trying to be a downer or judge or anything. I was just elaborating on the previous thought.


----------



## Wanda Roes (Mar 22, 2012)

mmccarthy7220 said:


> Hey there, Any body know where to get the LED strip lights to go in under the factory turns? I saw one guy who offered them on his TTrs blog but they wanted $600 dollars for them! And they were serving double duty as turns as well which didn't look to work real smoothly. I'm thinking two little strip lights shouldn't cost that much especially if you install them yourself. What have you guys done out there?
> Thanks!


 I did the two strip thing. One of white LEDs the other of amber LEDs. Hooked it up to all the factory wiring so it's all still l contained in the headlights. Amber acts as the turns and the white as drls. 









-------------------------- 
flexible led strip lighting 
led outdoor lighting fixtures 
mini led light bars


----------



## Robberson (Mar 28, 2012)

*LED*

I'll try to grab a picture where there is more daylight so you can better see the individual LEDs.





--------------------------
flexible led strip lighting
led outdoor lighting fixtures
mini led light bars


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Any updates on this? I know the thread is old.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Vstone2262 said:


> Any updates on this? I know the thread is old.


Mine have evolved. I decided to move the light strip back. So you see a solid beam of light rather than individual LEDs.


----------



## TaTaTaTUrbooooo (May 25, 2013)

*This an old thread *but
i am still highly interested in both headlight led and taillight led turns.

Anybody?:wave:


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

heres a few vids of my setup... I have S6 DRL's low in my bumper, these are just turn signals...


----------



## TaTaTaTUrbooooo (May 25, 2013)

deepblueT said:


> heres a few vids of my setup... I have S6 DRL's low in my bumper, these are just turn signals...


im only interested in the turns and what led setup you used???


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

they are turn signals from a Kia Amanti...at a cost of $30 per side..some hacking and trimming to fit the TT headlight and some custom wiring. and you get what you see...i'll pop up a few still sof the seperate parts...

the strip you see is the actual inside of the KIA part, in this pic, it has been seperated and painted, then reassembled...you'll have to figure that part out as we (Krissrock and i) did. not super hard. 






i'll look for the original post...


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

here is my original post, no more pics than what i have offered, but more Q and A along with the conversion....

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...i-needed-to-mod-my-headlights-pic-video-heavy


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

deepblueT said:


> here is my original post, no more pics than what i have offered, but more Q and A along with the conversion....
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...i-needed-to-mod-my-headlights-pic-video-heavy


I want to do a set of these as DRLs. I think it would look good. I might have to buy you lunch and beers to walk me through this. PSL is t far at all from here.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> I want to do a set of these as DRLs. I think it would look good. I might have to buy you lunch and beers to walk me through this. PSL is t far at all from here.


no problem, not difficult to do it.


----------



## TaTaTaTUrbooooo (May 25, 2013)

warranty225cpe said:


> I want to do a set of these as DRLs. I think it would look good. I might have to buy you lunch and beers to walk me through this. PSL is t far at all from here.



i just found part numbers awesome thank you

driver side # 923013F500 $39.99
pass. side # 923023F500 $39.99

but are they on all the time amber? I am looking for white on all the time then amber only turn?


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

TaTaTaTUrbooooo said:


> i just found part numbers awesome thank you
> 
> driver side # 923013F500 $39.99
> pass. side # 923023F500 $39.99
> ...


all amber. the bulbs are amber, you would have to modify the board heavily for what you want...you could get these, and then somehow integrate white in and around for your DRL's separate strips basically, but there is only so much room in the TT headlight housing.


----------



## TaTaTaTUrbooooo (May 25, 2013)

deepblueT said:


> all amber. the bulbs are amber, you would have to modify the board heavily for what you want...you could get these, and then somehow integrate white in and around for your DRL's separate strips basically, but there is only so much room in the TT headlight housing.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-9LEDs-Da...Parts_Accessories&hash=item27db7ad077&vxp=mtr


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

When looking for leds for drls, try to find some that have their lumens listed. Almost all leds are bright when looking directly into them, but not bright enough during full sunlight.

I am waiting on a set of strips with a 680 lumen rating. I will use two per headlight. Another thing to consider is the viewing angle. Most factory drl cars have a well designed reflector to focus the light forward, which makes it more visible.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Krissrock said:


> i use the S6 Led's for the DRL and Turn signals...
> 
> hardly noticeable when off... which is never since they're DRL's
> 
> ...


"Blinker Genie" my ass! Full detailed write up to include pics please. Or I could get you banned.. :sly:

I know a guy


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.customled.com/products/magic_blinker/magic_blinker.htm

It's true. Just ordered a set. Thanks for the tip Kriss!:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> http://www.customled.com/products/magic_blinker/magic_blinker.htm
> 
> It's true. Just ordered a set. Thanks for the tip Kriss!:thumbup:


Nice! Those look pretty cool.


----------

